# Here comes NAN once again



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Sharpton, Sheffield Protest EchoStar & Credit Suisse First Boston Ban Wednesday in Washington.

The Rev. Horace L. Sheffield, III, president of the National Action Network (NAN) -- Michigan Chapter, says that he and his chapter will lead another in a series of NAN national protests against Charlie Ergen and EchoStar Communications on Wednesday, Feb. 27 at 11 a.m. in front of EchoStar's Washington, D.C., office, 1233 20th Street N.W.

In addition to the EchoStar action, Rev. Sheffield and the National Action Network will continue to demonstrate at Credit Suisse, 1st Boston Bank, a financial institution with considerable investments in EchoStar, by protesting in front of their D.C. office at 1 p.m., also on Wednesday, Feb 27.

Complete Story, Click Here


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

They just don't get it. zero capacity = Equal Opportunity Denial.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

I see NAN now has OJ Simpson's Attorney Johnny Cochran (sp?) on its side.

I can see it now. "If to Wookie does not fit, then Charlie Ergen must transmit!"

Oh Boy!

Scott


----------

